# امتلك نسخة من برنامج Liscad v 8.0



## الشويرف (26 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*برنامج Liscad 8.0.1*​










برنامج Liscad 8.0.1​










حجم البرنامج 54 ميغا بت
رابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.com/files/89050018...English_UK.rar

رابط الكيجن Keygen :

http://rapidshare.com/files/58604915/liscad_keygen.rar​

طريقة التفعيل :

1- unpack liscad_keygen.rar
2- liscad_keygen.exe
3- copy "Site Code" from program to keygen
4- click "Site Code"
5- copy "Real Site Code" to liscad.ckinfo
6- ckinfo.exe /executescript liscad.ckinfo
7- copy "Encrypting Key" from ckinfo output to "Real Site Key"
8- click "Site Key"​ 

ودعواتنا لك بالتوفيق:67::67::67:


----------



## garary (26 مايو 2008)

هل بالامكان رابط اخر


----------



## ابو در (27 مايو 2008)

ارجو من الاخ الشويرف زيادة توضيح طريقة التفعيل


----------



## الشويرف (27 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العزيز 
طريقة التفعيل موجود مع الملف
شكرا


----------



## زهزوه (27 مايو 2008)

سلام اخوة ممكن وضع


----------



## زهزوه (27 مايو 2008)

salam 3alikom 
please man can u upload the file again from site other than rapidshare


----------



## محمدابوالمحاسن (30 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز م / الشويرف الرجاء زياده توضيح التحميل للبرنامج لاني جلس 3ايام احمل و مش قادرولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## زهزوه (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تم تنزيل البرنامج و تم تفعيله بفضل الله و بجهودكم الطيبة ,جزاكم الله خيراً .
الرجاء اذا يوجد هناك شرح Tutorial عن البرنامج نكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## لؤي سوريا (9 يونيو 2008)

الرابط ما شغال يا شباب
ممكن حد يرفع البرنامج على رابط تاني


----------



## لؤي سوريا (9 يونيو 2008)

كمل معروفك أخ الشويرف ونزل البرنامج مرة تانية 
والله الرابط هلكني وما اشتغل


----------



## 25821 (13 يونيو 2008)

يا اخي بالله عليك نزلهعلي اي رابط غير الرابيدشير و الميجا ابلود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رمضان قويدر (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يأخي إداممكن عاوزين شرح للبرنامج


----------



## الفازع (23 يونيو 2008)

جارى التحميل الرابط الاول 
واصبر على الكيجن م ع الف شكر يا لوافى


----------



## المهر (26 يونيو 2008)

:75:هايل ومسوي الهوايل يامان مشكور علي هذا المجهود:77:


----------



## نبيل وجيه (20 يوليو 2008)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج تم التحميل والتفعيل بنجاح


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الفاضل
تم التحميل بنجاح
لو ممكن شرح بسيط عن البرنامج


----------



## مساح محترف (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك كتاب تعليم liscad 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مش شغال الرابط ياشباب


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## صوت الصمت (3 يناير 2009)

تسلم يا أخي على هذا المجهود الجبار والى الامام دائما


----------



## محمدالشبروي (3 يناير 2009)

شكراعلي مجهودك ويارت لو في شرح بسيط


----------



## abobikir (7 يناير 2009)

هذا رابط مباشر من موقع الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج
يمكن للأخوة الذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل البرنامج من موقع الربدشير وبالإضافة إلي كراك البرنامج الذي تم رفع بواسطة الأخ الشويرف
هذا رابط البرنامج باللغة English (UK) 

وهي النسخة التي رفعها الأخ الشويرف مع الكراك


http://www.liscad.com/filedownload.aspx?file=liscad/8.x/liscad8uk.msi


هذا رابط keygen

http://www.4shared.com/file/79375487/9c792744/liscad_keygen.html


أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## garary (7 يناير 2009)

اخى ابوبكر انا فى الانتظار جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abobikir (7 يناير 2009)

*الي garary*

الأخ garary

لقد أرسلت اليك رسالة خاصة

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## adawi (4 مارس 2009)

شكر واجب الي المهندس الشويرف علي هذا الجهد ولك مني كل تقدير علي هذا البرنامج القيم وجزاك الله كل الخير 
اخوك المهندس محمد سعيد من مصر


----------



## ابو احمد كريم (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم اخوتي العزاء هل ممكل شرح برنامج السكاد مع الشكر


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلى فكرة liscad v9 موجود بس عايزين الكيجن حقة


----------



## mostafammy (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخى على البرنامج ولكن رابط الكيجن مش شغال


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك
ألف شكر


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (13 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس أبو بكـر*

حضـرتك مفيش أي رآبط من الروآبط ال أنته رفعتها . شغاله . فأرجوآ رفع البرنآمج والكرآك علي أي سيرفر أخر والتأكد من صلاحيتها للتنزيل ولك جزيل الشكر:77:


----------



## البرنس رامى (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bobyh4003 (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم
ذادك الله من علمه


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (25 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء مش عارف افعل البرنامج اللي يقدر يفعلة يرسل الحل بسرعة انا في احتياج شديد لة
و جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## بشيرناشد (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتير البرنامج تمام


----------



## مودى لطيف (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## j.dev (29 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## j.dev (29 مايو 2010)

_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم_


----------



## هشام رحمون (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فهد52 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

lthx to much


----------



## ماجد الحربى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

try again


----------



## روني اوسو (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز بعدالتنصيب البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن ارجو الرفع على موقع غير الرابيد شير ممكن ميديا فاير ارجوك


----------



## m_e (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خير 
ومن لم يشكر الناس لايشكرالله


----------



## سمر 85 (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج وتم التحميل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ang.anas (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياباشا


----------



## زينه خالد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على البرنامج أخى الفاضل ,,و لكن رابط الكراك لايعمل أرجو تنزيله على رابط اخر وولك الشكر


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رابط الكيجن مش شغال


----------



## hasanali (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووور ولاكن رابط الكيجن لا يعمل


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*​ *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*​
[FONT=&quot]بس يا خوي ترفق الكراك لانه غير موجود احنا بننتظر....لا تنسى.....[/FONT]


----------



## رجب سالم نور (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط فيه مشكله ممكن ترفعه تانى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engtarq (12 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الرابط لبرنامج Liscad V10
لو فيه اي استفسار ارجو السؤال

http://www.4shared.com/folder/GUQz0laL/LISCAD10.html​


----------



## engtarq (12 ديسمبر 2014)

رجب سالم نور قال:


> الرابط فيه مشكله ممكن ترفعه تانى
> وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الرابط لبرنامج Liscad V10
لو فيه اي استفسار ارجو السؤال

http://www.4shared.com/folder/GUQz0laL/LISCAD10.html​


----------



## engtarq (12 ديسمبر 2014)

رجب سالم نور قال:


> الرابط فيه مشكله ممكن ترفعه تانى
> وجزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الرابط لبرنامج Liscad V10


http://www.4shared.com/folder/GUQz0laL/LISCAD10.html

لو فيه اي استفسار ارجو السؤال
السلام عليكم​​


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي *engtarq*
​


----------



## ahdg1984 (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## engtarq (16 ديسمبر 2014)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## رجب سالم نور (3 يناير 2015)

هل بالامكان رابط اخر​


----------



## رجب سالم نور (4 يناير 2015)

الرجاء رفعه مره اخرى على رابط اخر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

